# New Hawley museum video on precision tool mfg UK



## francist (Jun 1, 2022)

This showed up in my list of YouTube subscriptions today. It’s a newly released video from the Hawley tool museum in the UK on the subject of precision tool manufacturing in and around Sheffield. It goes into some nice detail on three specific companies — Moore and Wright, Chesterman, and Shardlow — and their history of manufacturing precision measuring instruments. If your into micrometers and how they evolved over the years this is definitely for you. Enjoy…


----------



## WCraig (Jun 1, 2022)

That museum is definitely on my bucket list!

Craig


----------



## Chewy (Jun 1, 2022)

Fascinating!  A micrometer that measures the weight of glass.  A braille micrometer.  And all this was done with old fashioned mechanical machines.  Thanks for the video!!


----------



## kiwi_007 (Jun 4, 2022)

I remember seeing a braille micrometer on Ebay quite some time ago, I almost bought it for my collection.


----------



## StevSmar (Jun 4, 2022)

That looks like it’s going to be fascinating to watch! Thanks for the heads up!


----------

